# NFTS - Digital Effects



## Chris W (Jul 1, 2017)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School NTFS - Digital Effects. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 14, 2017)

A  new review has been posted for the Film School NFTS - Digital Effects


----------



## Chris W (Apr 18, 2018)

The Film School NFTS - Digital Effects has been updated.



> Updated Application Deadline and Portfolio Requirements


----------

